# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή λαμπάτου 2χ47 Watt, κύκλωμα απο Thanos

## xmaze

Γεια σας παιδιά, 

καταρχήν ευχαριστώ τον Θάνο για το κύκλωμά του. Έκανα την κατασκευή σύμφωνα με το κύκλωμά του. Η κατασκευή είναι ακόμη πρόχειρη, δηλαδή κανένα κουτί  :Smile:  όλα χύμα στο πάτωμα.
Ο ήχος πραγματικά πεντακάθαρος, κόντεψα να βάλω τα κλάματα  :Lol:  όταν τον πρώτο άκουσα. Βέβαια μπάσα δεν έχει αλλά δεν είμαι από αυτούς που τους αρέσει και πολύ το μπάσο.
Πλακέτες και μετασχηματιστή τροφοδοσίας τα έκανα μόνος.
Το κόστος αρκετό 300-400 ευρώ ίσως και λίγο παραπάνω, απλά μετά από ένα σημείο έχασα την μπάλα.

Έχω όμως και ένα μικρό *πρόβλημα*, κάποιος με εμπειρία ίσως να ξέρει τί παίζει, ground loop ή κάτι άλλο. Σύμφωνα με το κύκλωμα του Θάνου υπάρχει feedback από το + τού ηχείου στην κάθοδο τής πρώτης λάμπας EF86.
Όταν το συνδέω τότε το ηχείο έχει παράσιτα, αρκετά ενοχλητικά, όταν το αποσυνδέω ο ήχος είναι κρυστάλλινος, δεν ακούγεται τίποτα. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα;

Και μερικές φωτογραφίες: 


Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας!

----------

SeAfasia (16-12-18)

----------


## aris52

απο το + της εξοδου στη γη???? Γιατι αφου δεν εκαψες της λαμπες παλι καλα Λαθος....Βαλε και ενα 100 nf με ενα 10 κ τριμερ να φτιαξεις πριμο μπασο...Απο εισοδο γη.

----------


## xmaze

> απο το + της εξοδου στη γη???? Γιατι αφου δεν εκαψες της λαμπες παλι καλα Λαθος....Βαλε και ενα 100 nf με ενα 10 κ τριμερ να φτιαξεις πριμο μπασο...Απο εισοδο γη.



Δέν νομίζω να καιγόταν κάτι, το έχω δεί και σε άλλα σχηματικά στο ιντερνετ. Αυτό είναι απο του Θάνου. Για πές τί ακριβώς εννοείς για τα μπάσα;

----------


## aris52

Ωπ τωρα μαλιστα οχι πολυ σωστα το εχει στο σχεδιο αρα κατι δεν παει καλα με τον Τ εξοδου . Σχετικα με τον πικνωτη 100 nf αν τον γειωσεις ενα απο καθε καναλι και ενα 2χ10κ ποτενσιομετρο εχεις πριμα μπασα πολυ απλο.

----------


## Alex.137

Κάνε αντιμετάθεση των καλωδίων του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου που πηγαίνουν στο μεγάφωνο.
 Δηλαδή στο σχέδιο που έχεις ανεβάσει γείωσε το 5-2 και σύνδεσε την ανάδραση στο 5-1.
 Ναι μεν του βάζεις ανάδραση αλλά όχι αρνητική και ταλαντώνει, για αυτό τον λόγο έχεις παράσιτα στο μεγάφωνο.
 Εάν τα μπάσα δεν στρώσουν πιθανών να έχει μικρή αυτεπαγωγή ο εξόδου ή η ανάδραση να χρειάζεται λίγο ψάξιμο.
 Εάν είχες ground loop για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο θα είχες βόμβο στο μεγάφωνο.
 Συνήθως το καταλαβαίνεις όταν τα έχεις συνδέσει όλα επάνω στο σασί και μετά ψάχνεις να δεις τι έγινε.

 Καλή συνέχεια.

----------

nick1974 (18-12-18)

----------


## kentar

> Κάνε αντιμετάθεση των καλωδίων του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου που πηγαίνουν στο μεγάφωνο.
>  Δηλαδή στο σχέδιο που έχεις ανεβάσει γείωσε το 5-2 και σύνδεσε την ανάδραση στο 5-1.
>  Ναι μεν του βάζεις ανάδραση αλλά όχι αρνητική και ταλαντώνει, για αυτό τον λόγο έχεις παράσιτα στο μεγάφωνο.
>  Εάν τα μπάσα δεν στρώσουν πιθανών να έχει μικρή αυτεπαγωγή ο εξόδου ή η ανάδραση να χρειάζεται λίγο ψάξιμο.
>  Εάν είχες ground loop για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο θα είχες βόμβο στο μεγάφωνο.
>  Συνήθως το καταλαβαίνεις όταν τα έχεις συνδέσει όλα επάνω στο σασί και μετά ψάχνεις να δεις τι έγινε.
> 
>  Καλή συνέχεια.



Σωστά . Νίκο αν έχεις δυνατότητα φρόντισε η απόσταση των βάσεων των KT-88 (κέντρο με κέντρο) να είναι μεγαλύτερη των 10 εκ .
Καλή συνέχεια .

----------


## xmaze

> Κάνε αντιμετάθεση των καλωδίων του μετασχηματιστή εξόδου που πηγαίνουν στο μεγάφωνο.
>  Δηλαδή στο σχέδιο που έχεις ανεβάσει γείωσε το 5-2 και σύνδεσε την ανάδραση στο 5-1.
>  Ναι μεν του βάζεις ανάδραση αλλά όχι αρνητική και ταλαντώνει, για αυτό τον λόγο έχεις παράσιτα στο μεγάφωνο.
>  Εάν τα μπάσα δεν στρώσουν πιθανών να έχει μικρή αυτεπαγωγή ο εξόδου ή η ανάδραση να χρειάζεται λίγο ψάξιμο.
>  Εάν είχες ground loop για κάποιον ανεξήγητο λόγο θα είχες βόμβο στο μεγάφωνο.
>  Συνήθως το καταλαβαίνεις όταν τα έχεις συνδέσει όλα επάνω στο σασί και μετά ψάχνεις να δεις τι έγινε.
> 
>  Καλή συνέχεια.



Το έκανα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έκανα κάτι λάθος, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κάνει το ηχείο κατι δυνατούς κρότους και απο τότε νομίζω χάλασε γιατί όταν το δυναμώνω μπουκώνει άσχημα. 
Ελπίζω μόνο μην χάλασε ο ενισχυτής, τώρα τι φταίει δεν έχω καταλάβει.
Κάτι που ίσως να επηρεάζει αλλά δεν το ανέφερα, είναι ότι το ηχείο ήταν δοκιμαστικό και είναι 4 Ω και όχι 8Ω.

----------


## VaselPi

_Το έκανα αλλά δεν ξέρω αν έκανα κάτι λάθος, το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κάνει το ηχείο κατι δυνατούς κρότους και απο τότε νομίζω χάλασε γιατί όταν το δυναμώνω μπουκώνει άσχημα. 
Ελπίζω μόνο μην χάλασε ο ενισχυτής, τώρα τι φταίει δεν έχω καταλάβει.
Κάτι που ίσως να επηρεάζει αλλά δεν το ανέφερα, είναι ότι το ηχείο ήταν δοκιμαστικό και είναι 4 Ω και όχι 8Ω._

Αρχικό μήνυμα από *xmaze*


1. Κάντε την ανάδραση όπως είναι στο σχέδιο του Θάνου.
2. Οι δυνατοί κρότοι στο μεγάφωνο ήταν μάλλον λόγω αυτοταλάντωσης του όλου συστήματος, που προκάλεσε η αντιμετάθεση των καλωδίων.
3. Το μεγάφωνο το βλέπω να έχει καταστραφεί. Πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί, αλλά το νέο να είναι των 8 Ωμ ή δύο των 4 Ωμ σε σύνδεση σειράς. 
4. Τον ανεπιθύμητο θόρυβο (τον προκαλεί αυτοταλάντωση σε κάποια συχνότητα) τον αντιμετωπίζουν «παίζοντας» με τις τιμές των στοιχείων της αρνητικής ανάδρασης (R8C7). Σε πρώτη φάση, διατηρώντας την R8 ως έχει, αυξάνοντας ή μειώνοντας τον πυκνωτή C7. Σε δεύτερη φάση, αλλάζοντας και την τιμή της R8. Είναι προτιμότερο, η δουλειά αυτή να γίνεται με έναν παλμογράφο. 
Βασίλειος.

----------

mikemtb (17-12-18)

----------


## xmaze

Νομίζω βρήκα τί μπορεί να προκαλεί τόσα προβλήματα στην ανάδραση. Έκανα λάθος σύνδεση: 

Από Λάθος έχω συνδέσει το μπέ χρώμα αντί του μάυρου, που έχω διαράψει. 
Ξέρει κανείς ο πυκνωτής C7 και R8 Tί διάταξη είναι; και πώς λειτουργούν;

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Νομίζω βρήκα τί μπορεί να προκαλεί τόσα προβλήματα στην ανάδραση. Έκανα λάθος σύνδεση: 
> 
> Από Λάθος έχω συνδέσει το μπέ χρώμα αντί του μάυρου, που έχω διαράψει. 
> Ξέρει κανείς ο πυκνωτής C7 και R8 Tί διάταξη είναι; και πώς λειτουργούν;



Πάντως η ανάδραση δεν είναι πανάκεια. Μπορεί και να μην βοηθήσει καθόλου !!! 
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/con...dback-%28NF%29

----------


## Hulk

Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα όπως εσύ και είχα βάλει ανάποδα τα καλώδια στο πρωτεύον του 
μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. Όταν έβαζα το καλώδιο του feedback στην έξοδο τότε έκανε 
έντονο θόρυβο. Τι μετασχηματιστή έχεις στην έξοδο;

----------


## xmaze

> Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα όπως εσύ και είχα βάλει ανάποδα τα καλώδια στο πρωτεύον του 
> μετασχηματιστή εξόδου. Όταν έβαζα το καλώδιο του feedback στην έξοδο τότε έκανε 
> έντονο θόρυβο. Τι μετασχηματιστή έχεις στην έξοδο;



αυτό εδώ:

https://www.tme.eu/gr/details/ttg-kt..._deis/toroidy/

----------

